# Bra & Waistband discomfort



## Wanna (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been having this problem since a short time before I was officially diagnosed with IBS. I actually went to the doctor because I thought there might be something seriously wrong with my liver or gallbladder. Just wondering if I'm the only one. When I'm having a flare-up or feeling particularly bloated my bra and waistbands irritate me. It feels like they are too tigh (even elastic) and will get progressively tighter until I adjust them. I'm constantly figeting to get the bands in just the right spot. Bad posture makes it worse so I've learned not to slouch when I'm sitting (that's a good thing). My bra constantly feels like it needs a tug up and my waistbands need to be below my navel. Even brief style panties give me fits because the band hits just above the navel.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no, you're not the only one. i have that problem with the waistbands too whenever i'm really, painfully bloated. i always wear elastic drawstring waistbands but when the bloat is really painfully bad even those bother me so i switch over to tent jumpers. not too stylish but way more comfortable--lol.


----------

